# I am going CRAZY!!!!!!!



## Eddie

Okay, well before I tell you why let me introduce myself. My name is Eddie and I am the proud daddy of a 7 year old short haired princess named Chica Morena aka Chica The Moose aka Chica Montwa aka Butt aka Butter aka Big Booty Judy aka Chi Moose aka etc etc etc lol... 


Moving on, I have been having a hard time finding the right food for Chica as of lately and luckily I think I have come to the right spot for help. Allow me to explain. Chica was raised on Science Diet small bites for puppies, and then just regular small bites. As she got a bit older she got kinda fat (she is a huge pig and acts like she doesn't get fed!) so I switched her to the light. For a few years that was great but she started to have some allergy issues and just didn't seem too interested in the food anymore. Since then we tried the Science Diet lamb and rice and some other things but I really want to get a food that has a great reputation with no recalls, small bites, maybe a lighter food, and that is grain free!


I am looking through your forums and I have read a lot of good and bad things about a lot of food and I am certainly going crazy. Can any of you point me in the right direction on a good dry food for my baby? She really deserves the best and I just can't seem to put my finger on it. 


Thanks!


----------



## susan davis

Alot of people on this list feed ZiwiPeak. They have canned and a frozen food I think. I feed a little bit of canned (good premium stuff) and kibble; also good premium food. I think others will be able to help you more! Sue


----------



## michele

I feed ziwi P ,and Accana


----------



## Blue Chi

Do you want to stick with a kibble or are you willing to branch out into something a little different? 

I used to do Science Diet too. I believed it was top of the line. Especially since vets sell it! I know better now. My last chi died from kidney failure complications and I really believe it was because of her diet that I believed to be a "good" one. Well before she was diagnosed with kidney failure, she completely quit shedding and her coat started looking dreadful. It sounds like you are well on your way to improving the health of Chica/Butt/Booty Judy/Moose! LOL

As for dry kibble, I tend to go with Taste of the Wild, Wellness Core (the core version is grain free) and Blue. And I've started adding water to it (to protect those sweet kidneys!). Those all get high rating on Dog Food Analysis and I can find it locally. With that being said, I'm now branching out into premade raw. I'm waiting on an order of Stella and Chewy's, Honest Kitchen, and Ziwipeak right now. We'll see how that goes. So maybe those are some thing for you to consider?


----------



## 20887

I thought Science Diet was a good food at first, too! It is hard with all of the labels that make it seem healthy.

I fed my dogs Acana kibble for a while, and now they eat a mix of raw and ZiwiPeak/Stella & Chewy's. Ziwipeak is a small square food, it looks like squares of jerky. SC comes in patties either freeze dried or frozen.


----------



## Eddie

I really appreciate all the help thus far! Blue Chi, I really want to stay on kibble but I want the best of the best. I want it to be like I said small bites if possible, lighter, grain free, and low carbs. The vet recommended lamb and rice or duck and rice but I am finding it hard to find everything I want and when I do I hear something bad about the company here. Even if it's one thing it throws me off. I know I'm being anal and it's impossible to find a food that everyone agrees on but I am trying!

What do you guys think of "Blue Basics Small Breed Turkey And Potato Recipe" BLUE Basics — Small Breed Turkey dog food, a limited ingredient diet ? It looks pretty good to me.


I am also really sorry to hear about your last baby, that sucks.


----------



## Blue Chi

The turkey meal ingredient concerns me a little. I think meals are supposed to be a no no. It should be just straight up turkey. Or straight up chicken. Etc. But with that being said, I think what you linked to would be a waaaaay better choice than Science Diet. My new fella is actually on Blue right now. When he came to me he was on Eukanuba. His eyes teared all the time and his coat was amazingly dull. Because he's gray, I thought maybe gray is just naturally dull. After he adjusted to his new home I switched him over to Blue Small Breed Puppy Chicken and Oatmeal (I just checked. It has deboned chicken and chicken meal). After about 5 weeks or so, his coat has shine to it! His eyes still tear a little so I wonder if the oatmeal isn't working for him. But it's obviously better than what he was on. 
I say give it a try. See how it goes. I think it's a way better choice than SD.


----------



## Tanna

I feed pre made raw primarly Stella and Chewy's before that I was feeding Wellness small breed with some wellness core grain free toppers. If you have allergy problems and are set on staying with kibble, I'd try a grain free Kibble like wellness core.


----------



## jesuschick

Use this unbiased ratings site to get detail on any food you wish to try. Search by brand or by stars. Since you want best of the best (and don't we all really?) I'd look for 5 stars.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## woodard2009

I love The Honest Kitchen, ZiwiPeak and Acana kibble. This food has done wonders for my chi who used to eat the Science Diet crap too until I found out. I found out too late as she developed severe allergies and I strongly believe it was because of garbage food.


----------



## LostLakeLua

IMO the best kibble (before upping to a dehydrated raw) is Innova Evo. They have a small bites formula; and is considered a "6 Star Food."
Dog Food Reviews - Innova EVO (Small bites) - Powered by ReviewPost

Although it doesn't appear cheap initially; the feeding requirement is so much less than the crappier foods because they're loaded in useless fillers; whereas Evo is nutrient packed. 

Taste of The Wild is also very good and would be my second choice, in the High Prairie formula.

These were the kibbles we fed before switching to Prey Model Raw.


----------



## mooberry

I wish I could recommend a kibble but I was on the same baot as you were. I fed Royal Cannin Chi puppy wasn't too happy with it, so made the switch to prey model raw. I know you said you wanted Kibble but perhaps a browse into raw could give you a more rounded perspective of all the possible diets for your chi.

ps. PICS


----------



## liss77

I agree with Kat, EVO is the way to go if you want a premium grain free kibble, we never had any problems on it and the dogs coats and teeth looked fantastic. I did try other grain frees and our pups turned their noses up at them.

We also used EVO for our late ragdoll cat Lou who had renal issues and he did well on it.

Ay the moment we are feeding raw, but I am finding the prep a bit much for me and am looking at going to a premade like BARF (this is locally made in Australia) or Ziwipeak as so many on here recommend it.

Good luck finding something that works for you and you princess


----------



## flippedstars

Blue Chi said:


> The turkey meal ingredient concerns me a little. I think meals are supposed to be a no no. It should be just straight up turkey. Or straight up chicken. Etc. But with that being said, I think what you linked to would be a waaaaay better choice than Science Diet. My new fella is actually on Blue right now. When he came to me he was on Eukanuba. His eyes teared all the time and his coat was amazingly dull. Because he's gray, I thought maybe gray is just naturally dull. After he adjusted to his new home I switched him over to Blue Small Breed Puppy Chicken and Oatmeal (I just checked. It has deboned chicken and chicken meal). After about 5 weeks or so, his coat has shine to it! His eyes still tear a little so I wonder if the oatmeal isn't working for him. But it's obviously better than what he was on.
> I say give it a try. See how it goes. I think it's a way better choice than SD.


Turkey meal, chicken meal, beef meal, etc. are actually the DESIRED ingredients in dry foods, if a food is listed as just 'chicken' or 'turkey' it means it includes moisture. Moisture has to be removed to make a dry food. Therefore once moisture has been removed, there is MUCH LESS of the ingredient in the food than where it appears on the ingredient list. A meat meal is simply the meat with moisture removed so it is a more accurate representation of the actual amount of the ingredient in a product that is dry.


----------



## Smith

If you are sticking with a premade kibble food, I'd vote for ZiwiPeak. No grains, uses exotic meats (venison) and most dogs really like the taste. It's about as close to raw feeding as you can get, without actually raw feeding.


----------



## Blue Chi

I just used Ziwipeak for the first time yesterday. It's actually very easy to use. As easy as kibble. Just put it in the bowl. Add water if you want. So don't let that concern be a factor in your choice to try something like that.


----------



## EmberLuvu

Wellness is a wonderful food for all dogs, as is Natural Balance, as is Taste of the Wild, as is Blue Buffalo, and so on and so on.

However, science diet is horrible. 

But if you can't afford those brands at the top of this post, then I reccomend going with a food that has something like "chicken meal" or another meat meal as the top ingredient, and some kind of meat as the second, and it needs to have both fruits AND vegetables, artificial flavors and preservatives are no-no's.

And Blue Chi, meals are good. See, if it's just straight up "Chicken", that's bad. Chicken contains 80% of water. So once processed, it is very little meat. However meals are drained of the water, they use alot more therefore making it mainly meat instead of mainly water.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

I reccomend you go there.


----------



## Eddie

WOW! I went away for a day or so and I have all this stuff to look at! I am going to be reading all the posts now and will get back to you guys. Thanks


----------



## rms3402

Since you said you want to stick with kibble, I HIGHLY recommend Fromm (members on here recommended it to me). They have all different kinds and they even carry grain free. Here is the website Fromm Family Foods - Four-Star Gourmet Dog Food. I will never change kibbles, because IMO this is one of the best . Others really like Acana and I have heard Orijen too. I believe those two are kind of similar.

Check out the dog food analysis websites, like the one Karen (jesuschick) gave you up there. Make sure to aim for a 5 - 6 star food.

I think you would like it if you tried pre-made raw like Stella and Chewys. You can get frozen or freeze-dried patties. They are so simple and easy and dogs LOVE THEM! ZiwiPeak is another good one. I'm not sure what your budget is, as this one can get a little pricey, but dogs love this too.

Roxy is on a bit of a rotation between her Fromm, Stella and Chewys, and ZiwiPeak. She loves all of them, but would die for her Stella and Chewys. She scarfs that down like someone is waiting to steal it from her EVERY TIME!  Definitely check them out. Even if you try it only once, it's worth it. You can make them last a while.


----------



## Eddie

Okay, I think I have decided on Wellness! But I don't know which to pick! Super5Mix, Simple, or Core?! Since Simple is for allergies is that grain free like Core? AHHH!!!


I am sure if she does well with this I may try some of the premade raw stuff but for now I am just focused on getting her out of the Science Diet type food lane. 


Also, I hate to be a pain but what do you guys think about those Dingo bones? She is obsessed with them. I can't even say or spell the word "dingo" without her going nuts". If you think they're terrible what do you recommend for chewing? What about treats?


I am so sorry for asking so much and having so little to give but I am new to this and I just want the best for her. I really appreciate every answer you all are giving and the time it takes you to type it. We both are. I feel terrible and guilty for being in the dark all these years that I am trying to rectify it ASAP!


----------



## EmberLuvu

Good choice! I reccomend Wellness Super5Mix Small Breed. Maybe you should look at the ingredients on all of them. Grade them. The more human grade they are, the better. Let's say super5mix has the most meat, fruits AND vegetables, and other healthy ingredients. But the other two are different, and look less healthy. Pick super5mix.

Like I said above, Super5Mix is really great, one of the best dog foods out there besides Natural Balance and Nature's Variety. (Yes, even better then blue buffalo)


----------



## Blue Chi

Bully sticks for treats! My dogs love them.

Edit: Bully sticks are actually more for chewing. Mine think they are a treat anyway. And I use the Wellness treats for teaching tricks, rewards, etc. I have the small bag called Wellness Pure Rewards. They are grain free.

If I were you, I might would try the Wellness Core first. See how it goes. 

Try not to feel bad that you fell for the Science Diet advertisements. I didn't figure that out til it was too late for Coco. At least you know now and are working on making it better.


----------



## EmberLuvu

Super5mix is a definate. Definately super5mix. It concerns me that something like "chicken meal, turkey meal, or a different kind of meat meal" isn't the first ingredient. But, it is meat. I believe meal should be the first ingredient, but it isn't necessary as long as it is based on meat.


----------



## Blue Chi

I think the Super5 mix has grain in it......

ETA: I was just looking at the Wellness website and it looks like the Core grain free even has a lower fat version.


----------



## EmberLuvu

Super5Mix has a few high quality grains, actually. Nothing to fuss over unless the dog is allergic. 

super5mix is actually the best food from Wellness.


----------



## Eddie

I really am confused about which to choose. I really prefer she has a grain free food because she has a bit of allergies that cause her to chew on her precious paws and itch her ear. 



Also, any word on these dingos?





Oh yeah, and I decided to get a Puppia harness for her as I noticed her current harness being a little rough on her when she pulled. I am so thankful for this site!


----------



## 23083

If you like kibble, look at Wellness brand. They have small breed weight formula and simple formula for allergies and sensitivities. You can call for samples and sign up for coupons. Our dogs are trim happy shiny and athletic.


----------



## 23083

dingo bones arent great and yes they are like doggie crack!
Try bully sticks as they are fully digestible. I buy the odor free.


----------



## Tanna

You've been given lots of good advice, if your dog is having allergy problems and you want to stick with kibble pick a grain free flavor from the top brands such as Wellness,Fromm,Acana, or Taste of the Wild, there's no need to be so confused, if that dosen't work out, you can always go to a pre made raw like Stella and Chewy's later. You can also choose some grain free toppers which come in a can and mix with what ever kibble you chose. Good Luck.


----------



## MChis

If you are looking for a grain free KIBBLE, I'd definitely go for a food like Taste of the Wild. I used to feed EVO but am a bit hesitant to recommend them since P&G bought them out. 

As far as loosing weight...Milo was 11lbs & I could not get him to loose weight on kibble. It took us switching to prey model raw for him to loose weight. For a year & a half he's been around 8lbs & not we feed a mixture of raws (premade & prey model) including ZiwiPeak, Stella & Chewy's (frozen patties) & Honest Kitchen. The biggest thing is portion control. But the raws make it so much easier to maintain weight...at least IMO. 

If I had a dog who was allergic...I'd personally put him on ZiwiPeak. It is as limited in ingredients as you can get really. And is truely the best of the best. You can not find these premium foods at big box stores either...you have to check your area/yellow pages to find a pet specialty store...or order online. Around here in the boonies the speciality stores are easier to find than big box stores like Petco/Petsmart/etc. 

Good luck & kudos for researching to find the best food for your pup!


----------



## Eddie

I decided on Wellness and have narrowed it down to either Wellness® Simple Food Solutions® Rice & Duck Formula or Wellness® CORE® Reduced Fat Recipe 


I can't tell which is better. If the simple solutions are grain free I may go with that? Do any of you feel it's a big deal that they aren't small bites and all she has been fed has been small bites?


----------



## Tanna

She'll get accustomed to the larger pieces, if not you can break them up you can only find out by trying.


----------



## Eddie

As I wait on the final analysis of the food I have decided to replace her Dingos with bully sticks and I decided to order her a puppia harness. Now I just have to decide on the food and new treats. 


Side note, I have always been giving her filtered water but now I am starting to put a little in her food for her kidneys. I am glad I read that the minerals in tap water can be harsh and that I was doing a good thing. Thank you ALL so much. I hope by the time Chica is well adjusted to all of this she will be ready for a new brother or sister to keep her company and I can start them off on the right foot. 



EDIT: ADD A THUNDERSHIRT TO THE LIST! I LOVE THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Chi

Eddie said:


> I decided on Wellness and have narrowed it down to either Wellness® Simple Food Solutions® Rice & Duck Formula or Wellness® CORE® Reduced Fat Recipe
> 
> 
> I can't tell which is better. If the simple solutions are grain free I may go with that? Do any of you feel it's a big deal that they aren't small bites and all she has been fed has been small bites?


You could always break them up like Tanna suggested or add water to soften them up. 

Compare protein in the 2 you're considering. I'd go with the one with most protein unless she has severe allergies that's even beyond grains. If it were me, I'd try the Core first. OR I'd so with the Simple and maybe supplement with Stella and Chewy's. For example, if you go with the Simple make that her everyday food. And maybe give her one patty of S&C a day as well. 

I just went and compared your two choices. I'm sticking with my original thoughts. LOL I'd try Core first. If she was still itchy then you can assume it's something beyond a grain allergy. So then I'd move to Simple and supplement with ZP (maybe like a 1/2 scoop a day/every other day) instead of S&C (since it has similar contents like Core).


----------



## jesuschick

Well, it seems a simple choice-3 stars versus 5:
Wellness Simple Food Solutions Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Wellness Core Reduced Fat Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Blue Chi

jesuschick said:


> Well, it seems a simple choice-3 stars versus 5:
> Wellness Simple Food Solutions Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> Wellness Core Reduced Fat Dog Food | Review and Rating


There you go. 
It gets similar ratings on Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost. Core gets a 6 (the highest) and Simple gets a 4.


----------



## Eddie

Well, Core it is! I am also going to be getting her a thundercoat, replacing her dingos with bully sticks (I haven't decided on odor free or regular yet), a puppia harness, new tags, and ceramic bowls! The only thing left is what to give her for treats! Any ideas?


I am so thankful and I think Chica will be too!


----------



## Tanna

Just be aware those regular bully sticks really really *STINK*


----------



## Eddie

Yeah I read that but I heard that there may be some kind of chemical thing they are doing to make the odor free ones less stinky. Do you think there is truth to that?


----------



## Blue Chi

I don't get odor free ones and they don't smell at all. But maybe that's because my dogs go through them so fast.

Wellness treats are grain free. Or at least the ones I have are.


----------



## Audreybabypup

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is good, its grain free and comes in a few protein sources. Also welness makes a little breeds formula, its not grain free but its a good food as far as grain in kibbles go.


----------



## 23083

I use Natural Balance roll food for clicker training and agility treats. It can easily be cut into tiny treats
I need to look into the odor free think as the regular really reek!
I buy my bully sticks in bulk from Pet Suppliesiscount Puppy Pads,Bully Sticks|Value Pet Supplies


----------



## 23083

Forgot to mention... My agility girl has bee on CORE for over two years. I switched Pico to Wellness small breed because he had elevated BUN on his bloodwork (kidney). We will retest bloodwork mid Nov. Just an FYI


----------



## Eddie

Thank you all so much for the info. I am in class now but as soon as I get home I will look into the Wellness treats. I figure if I am getting her food from them it might be worth it to just go to them for treats as well.


----------



## jesuschick

I use Stella and Chewy's treats. Just like with your baby's food, I'd be certain that your treats are a very high quality. 
Trying not to be critical but some foods/treats mentioned here are not good quality.


----------



## Eddie

I am home now and while I research these treats I decided to share a picture of the princess herself with you all!


I give to you... CHICA!


----------



## Tanna

Oh, she looks alot like my Paco except he has a patch lol, only one eye is covered with black and tan. Be carful with those wellness *soft* treats Paco got one stuck in his throat the whole square went down at once and it coverd this entire throat and windpipe. I stuck my finger down his throat twice and couldn't get it out, it went down after what seemed like forever, I don't give them to him any more. I get chicken and turkey jerky from Kona chips they are all natural.


----------



## Eddie

I appreciate you all so much but you're not making this easy! lol


----------



## Eddie

Wellness® Pure Rewards® Chicken & Lamb Jerky thoughts? I plan to do all shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Kaila

Use dogfoodanalysis.com to check any brands you're considering. (Click "Reviews" and then search for the brand you want.)

I feed ZiwiPeak now (it's not so much a hard crunchy kibble as it is soft jerky squares--perfect for picky eaters and very nutritious). I've also fed Orijen (GREAT food but the kibble pieces are quite large), Now! Grain Free/Go! Natural, and Artemis Small Breed. For canned food, Teddy likes Weruva best, but he's also had Fromm (which is what I'm feeding now), Merrick, and Party Animal.

PS: You should be sure never to add water to food preserved with citric acid. I've heard that it can cause bloat (especially in large breeds) and promote bacterial growth, but don't quote me. If it works for you then it works, though. Ever since I read that I've been too afraid to try it so I just feed canned food instead.


----------



## Eddie

Kaila thanks for the info. Is the food I picked preserved with citric acid? I will be researching this and your warning will probably make me stop wether its true or not. The thought alone bothers me!


----------



## Kaila

Blue Chi said:


> The turkey meal ingredient concerns me a little. I think meals are supposed to be a no no. It should be just straight up turkey. Or straight up chicken. Etc.


Actually, you have it backwards.

Turkey meal is just turkey meat that has been dehydrated and ground down.

The reason you want a "meal" versus an actual meat in DRY food (for the first ingredient) is because the ingredients are listed by weight. This weight includes water.

Let's say you have a piece of turkey meat. It may be 70% actual meat and 30% water. Now let's say you dry out that turkey meat. Now it's 99.99% meat and 0.001% water (practically all meat). 

If you list a "meat" product first on the ingredients list, it means that the actual meat might not be the bulk of the food. Once you dehydrated that ingredient, it would fall lower on the ingredients list.

Meanwhile, if you list a "meal" product first on the ingredients list, you know that the turkey is the bulk of the meal because the water has already been taken out and it STILL makes up the bulk of the food.

There are some guidelines with meat meal products, though. First of all, the ingredients should always list a meal from a specific animal source. (For example, "turkey meal" instead of "poultry meal.") Also, you should avoid ingredients such as "meat and bone meal," "bone meal," "animal by-product meal," etc. 

Animal by-products = feathers, hooves, claws, fur, etc.

"Meat and bone meal is made of more than just meat and bone. All kinds of things find their way into the rendering pot. In addition to slaughterhouse waste, animals that fit within the 4D Rule are also rendered - that includes animals that are disabled, diseased, dead or dying. Other rendered items include restaurant grease and leftovers, road kill, euthanized companion pets complete with flea collars and the green bags in which they are transported, grocery store items such as meat and baked goods that are past their expiration date (Styrofoam tray and plastic wrap included) and much more."
(From: Dog Food Report)

These videos are what got me started in researching pet foods:














Hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> Kaila thanks for the info. Is the food I picked preserved with citric acid? I will be researching this and your warning will probably make me stop wether its true or not. The thought alone bothers me!


Here's an article I found quickly about citric acid causing bloat in large breeds:
Canine Bloat and Citric Acid | Dog Food Dish

I don't know that it's a huge issue in small breeds, but for whatever reason (maybe superstition or just being over-protective) I've always tried to stay away from it if I saw it in a food. I've never gone out of my way to avoid it though.

Wellness is a great brand of food so any treats should also be fine. Wellness Core looks like a good food with great ingredients. It does have blueberries in it and the article above says that berries can naturally contribute citric acid. To be honest though, I've always circumvented adding water to their food (or risking kidney disease by feeding only dry) by supplementing dry kibble with wet food.

In fact, the canned food is Teddy's "main course," so to speak. The kibble is supplemented on the side. He gets about 1/3 can of Fromm canned food twice a day and he has a bowl of ZiwiPeak kibble down all day in case he is especially hungry. He is the perfect weight and never overeats so I trust him to eat the kibble whenever he wants. (Actually, he sometimes has a problem with undereating, so I bump him up to 1/2 can twice a day occasionally. He weighs 5 lbs, incase you're wondering.) His coat is so soft and shiny, and he gets so many compliments, so I must be doing _something_ right.  (Hopefully!)


















Also.. here is a picture of what I feed Teddy:










Here's a bowl of Ziwipeak and Orijen kibble mixed together, with a piece of each compared to a quarter for size. (The square is the ZiwiPeak, the round is the Orijen.) Also a can of Fromm.


----------



## Eddie

So feeding dry with out without water added is risking kidney disney? I am not ready to go wet or premade raw yet and to be honest now I am quite freaked out.


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> So feeding dry with out without water added is risking kidney disney? I am not ready to go wet or premade raw yet and to be honest now I am quite freaked out.


Yes. It's eating dry food repeatedly, day in and day out, that can cause kidney problems if the dog isn't consuming enough water on the side (which a lot of dogs don't).

I find wet food to be very easy, personally. I use a plastic can topper (you can get them for $1 at Petsmart), and pour (I don't even have to use a spoon) about 1/3 of a can into his bowl, slap the can topper on and put whatever's left in the fridge. It takes less than 5 minutes and there's no mess. Wet food is great for picky eaters too because you can microwave it for about 10 seconds and the moisture and smell will often entice them to eat. Fromm in the chicken flavor smells like chicken noodle soup to me. 

I can understand why feeding raw might be a hassle. It is for me too. I attempted it once but found it was just too time-consuming and messy for my taste, so I opted for a high-quality canned food instead.

Don't be freaked out! If you insist on feeding a dry food only, then don't add water to the kibble but monitor her water intake. If she's not drinking a few times a day, then you might need to switch to wet food or decide whether adding water to the kibble is something you want to do. (I once tried to add water to a kibble that didn't have citric acid in it and my Jack Russell refused to touch it. Go figure.)

Remember, the first step is to pick a food you like. The second step is to check it on dogfoodanalysis.com to make sure it got a good rating. If you want to feed only dry food, then do that, but make sure she has fresh water daily and that you pay attention to how much she's drinking.


----------



## Eddie

I appreciate all the help and time you all have given to me! I am currently still looking for the right treats but I wanted to note that after visiting the site I will not be giving Chica any more topical flea prevention like frontline, I will just give her her heartworm medicine and that is it.


----------



## jesuschick

I also add water to ZP. 
It, by the way, makes a great treat. I like it for training because the jerky pieces are easy to break into smaller pieces.


----------



## Angel1210

I feed my golden Wellness Core and Fromm to my chi. I thought the pices of the Wellness might be too big for the chi - boy was I wrong! He likes it better than his own and is always trying to steal it. I have just recently added dehydrated raw to their diets. I can't buy Ziwipeak here. And since I'm impatient, I bought something called SoJo. Don't know if I'm going to like it, but they do!! Stella and Chewys is too expensive. 

For treats, I make most of their treats. I buy very, very few. The advantage to doing that is that I make a nice variety, and I can make them any size and thickness I want. When I get down to a small piece of dough, I roll it thin, then cut into small pieces for training treats.

Good luck! She looks like a cutie! It's so easy to over feed them! I did it to one of mine a long time ago and now I am afraid of doing it again!!


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> I appreciate all the help and time you all have given to me! I am currently still looking for the right treats but I wanted to note that after visiting the site I will not be giving Chica any more topical flea prevention like frontline, I will just give her her heartworm medicine and that is it.


If you choose to do that, make sure you get heartworm preventative that has a dewormer in it (ex. Iverhart Max or Iverhart Plus). Fleas can carry intestinal parasites like tapeworms and roundworms that can make your dog very sick. If you're not using a flea preventative, then you risk the dog getting internal parasites, and so you should be deworming her regularly (with somethong like Iverhart, which has a dewormer in it). If your dog ever DOES pick up fleas, I would take in a fecal sample to your vet to screen for worms, just to be safe.

Also, if ticks are common in your area, consider getting her a once-yearly Lyme disease shot. Certain ticks can carry Lyme disease.


----------



## Eddie

Kaila, I appreciate the advice. She currently uses interceptor every 45 days for 2-10 pounds. How do you feel about that?


Also, I have decided against wellness after further research and finding out they were bought out. I am now leaning more towards acana or orijen.


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> Kaila, I appreciate the advice. She currently uses interceptor every 45 days for 2-10 pounds. How do you feel about that?
> 
> 
> Also, I have decided against wellness after further research and finding out they were bought out. I am now leaning more towards acana or orijen.


Orijen is a great food! The only reason I switched Teddy off of it was because he's only 5 lbs and the kibble size was quite large for him. I think it was discouraging him from eating kibble between meals, and he could really use the calories. I switched him to ZiwiPeak and he loves it. I still have some Orijen left over so I mix it in with his ZiwiPeak, but he tends to just pick around it. Hehe.

Interceptor looks good--just remember that it won't take care of tapeworms, so if she does end up getting fleas, you should probably still take a fecal sample over to your vet to have it screened. At my vet it's maybe $10 for a fecal analysis. Definitely cheaper than paying monthly for flea prevention.


----------



## LostLakeLua

I keep forgetting Evo was bought out too... crapola, there goes the #1 kibble I was recommending to people. I've got some Taste Of The Wild - High Prairie formula, which is also 6 stars. My new dog is eating it currently but once surgery is done he'll go back to raw. If you're somewhere in the states I'd be happy to mail you a small baggy of it as a sample to see if she likes it or can handle the kibble size. It's the only quality food available in my small town so I'm constantly handing out samples of it to promote it so it's nothing new, LOL!


----------



## liss77

Well this week I found out that the local shop that sold EVO has closed down so after deciding to move away from raw feeding I was also after a new option for feeding my guys. (please note raw is FANTASTIC, I just found it too hard to keep up the prep with 3 young kids to deal with as well) 

I stopped into a shop that I knew stocked Ziwi Peak & Dr B's BARF patties only to find they only stocked the patties in Kangaroo (I think this is too rich to begin them on) and no longer stock ZP grrrrr.

Thank goodnes they had a great girl working there who knows about dog nutrition. She reminded me about the P&G buyout of EVO and recommended Earthborn Holistic - Primitive Natural (Grain Free) This is very similar to EVO and has a 5 star rating on the Dog Food Analysis site so we are giving it a go. The best news was they were having a promo where you got 2 x 2.7kg bags for the price of 1 YAY :hello1:

I would still like to try the premade raw though so I am on the lookout for a good Aussie online pet food co if anyone knows of one


----------



## Eddie

Wow you guys are the greatest! Kitty, I appreciate it but I think I am going to be getting her Orijen - 6 fish and see how that works out. Still looking into treats outside of bully sticks now that wellness is out of the question though. 


Kaila, Chica has never had fleas *knock on wood* and I am hoping it wasn't so much due to the frontline and can stay that way.


----------



## Tanna

Try the Kona's chips web site they have a wonderful selction of all natural treats in several different price ranges and it's all made in america. You can do a search on the chi people web site you'll get several hits on Kona Chips.


----------



## Kaila

liss77 said:


> I agree with Kat, EVO is the way to go if you want a premium grain free kibble, we never had any problems on it and the dogs coats and teeth looked fantastic. I did try other grain frees and our pups turned their noses up at them.
> 
> We also used EVO for our late ragdoll cat Lou who had renal issues and he did well on it.


No! Don't buy EVO or any Natura product (Innova, Karma, etc.)! The company that sold it (Natura) was bought by Procter & Gamble, a company notorious for cruel acts of animal testing. Also, they can legally keep the bags the same for a time even if they change the formula, so you may not know what's actually in the food you're buying.

It used to be a great brand--I used to buy it myself for my dogs. But it's not a brand that I trust anymore. P&G also manufactures Iams dog food, if that clarifies anything.


----------



## Eddie

Thanks Kaila, I read that too! I actually am going tomorrow morning to pick up some Orijen 6 fish!


----------



## Brodysmom

Kaila said:


> Also, if ticks are common in your area, consider getting her a once-yearly Lyme disease shot. Certain ticks can carry Lyme disease.


I know this is a thread mainly about foods, but wanted to chime in on this statement. Do research for yourself, but realize that vaccines are not all they are cracked up to be. They are immunosuppressive and can cause SERIOUS and long lasting vaccine damage. This is fact.

Lyme disease vaccines are very ill advised. Do some reading (as you should do with ALL advice on the internet) and make up your own mind on what is best for your dog.

Evidence Based Vet Forum • View topic - client informed consent lyme information

Dr. Schoen&#150;Lyme Disease: Fact from Fiction

To stay on topic, I like ZiwiPeak best if fresh raw foods are not possible. Stella and Chewy's is a close second. Don't limit yourself to kibble. Do some research there as well.  If you can feed yourself - you CAN feed your dog. It's not rocket science, although the pet food companies and their million dollar advertising campaigns would have you think so.


----------



## karenilene6

if she is fat, then first she has to lose weight. talk to your vet about science diet "ad" and then think about reducing her portions not too much, but you are probably feeding her too much. If you are mindful of her energy and bounce, you will see that she does well on less. Just don't give her "too" little!  Good Luck!


----------



## Kaila

Brodysmom said:


> I know this is a thread mainly about foods, but wanted to chime in on this statement. Do research for yourself, but realize that vaccines are not all they are cracked up to be. They are immunosuppressive and can cause SERIOUS and long lasting vaccine damage. This is fact.
> 
> Lyme disease vaccines are very ill advised. *Do some reading (as you should do with ALL advice on the internet) and make up your own mind on what is best for your dog.*


I agree. To be honest, vaccines are something that I haven't done a lot of research on myself, so I'll have to take a look at those articles. It just seemed like a logical precaution to take (one that I take myself) if your dog isn't on tick prevention. I actually don't know why I bother with a Lyme disease shot since Teddy's never even HAD a tick on him!

Tracy, how do you handle the flea/tick prevention issue? What vaccinations do you use and do you use an oral or topical preventative at all? I'm curious to see where your research has led you and whether I can learn from any of it.


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> Thanks Kaila, I read that too! I actually am going tomorrow morning to pick up some Orijen 6 fish!


I remember from working at our store that the Orijen fish flavor was the least sought after. It was unfortunate because people would buy the fish flavor and their dog would stick their nose up at it, and they would think the entire Orijen line was wrong for their dog.  It seems like dogs take easier to the beef or chicken/turkey flavors, unless they already have a history of liking kibble with fish in it.

On the upside, Orijen has an ethoxyquin-free guarantee, so their fish is really safe as far as industry standards go.  Glad you sound so excited about shopping for a new kibble! Let us know how she likes it!

If the Orijen doesn't work for her, my next suggestion would be ZiwiPeak. You'll see most people on this forum pushing it, and it's really good stuff. The dogs seem to love it, too.


----------



## Eddie

Hey there. I still can't say enough how thankful I am to of found this site. 


First, I just wanted to say my mother didn't give me vaccines, I won't give it to my children and that includes my baby Chica!


Second, I want to slowly work to pre-made raw. I want to see how she does with this Orijen but I am sure she will love it because she is a total PIG! lol I love her so much even though she is a fat girl at heart.


----------



## Brodysmom

Kaila said:


> Tracy, how do you handle the flea/tick prevention issue? What vaccinations do you use and do you use an oral or topical preventative at all? I'm curious to see where your research has led you and whether I can learn from any of it.


A healthy dog is not attractive to parasites. Brody has never had a flea and I only saw one small tick on him, which had not imbedded after we walked through heavy grass near a lake. If I found a flea, I would suds him up with shampoo (not flea shampoo, just regular dog shampoo) and wash them down the drain. (Yes, regular shampoo will kill fleas.) I would then flea comb him thoroughly. If I still had a problem, I would probably do one dose of capstar (oral) and call it good. Capstar would be a last resort. The environment would be thoroughly treated.

For heartworms I use heartguard plus every 45 days. (Not every 30 days) And only during the summer months. Once there is a hard freeze, no more mosquitos - thence no more need for heartworm. I test every spring (blood test at the vet). There has been some controversy over the efficiency of heartguard so I may go to something else this spring. At his annual exam, he has blood drawn for a heartworm test and I do a cbc (complete blood count) to check for abnormalities and pick up any changes. He also has a fecal, which in 3 years has never shown any internal parasites (and he eats raw). 

For vaccines - Brody had the puppy series at 10, 13 and 16 weeks. He had rabies once at 6 months. He is 3 years old now and I had titers drawn for parvo-distemper and rabies and they came back showing high immunity. He will not be vaccinated again. Rabies is the only vaccine required by law. My vet gave him an exemption, so he will not be vaccinated for it again. I follow and recommend Dr. Dodds vaccine protocol. Dr. Shultz is doing some great research in the field and recently presented findings to the AVMA showing parvo and distemper have a 7 year duration of immunity. 

To keep this thread on topic - I do think that Orijen is excellent, as is Acana. If I had to feed kibble - I would choose one of these. I also think that Nutrisca is a decent choice. Always add water to extruded pelleted foods (kibble) to protect kidneys.


----------



## Eddie

Thanks Brodysmom. I think I am going to follow a similar game plan. What do you think of what was posted earlier about wetting the kibble?


----------



## Brodysmom

Eddie said:


> Thanks Brodysmom. I think I am going to follow a similar game plan. What do you think of what was posted earlier about wetting the kibble?


I would recommend adding water to kibble. The process of extrusion required to create cereal (kibble) concentrates the ingredients and removes all water. I would add water to any dry food. 

Contrary to popular belief, hard crunchy kibble does NOT clean teeth. Far from it! That would be like us chewing crackers and believing it cleans teeth. It doesn't. I would recommend feeding raw meaty chunks with bones for dental health. (chicken wings, necks, backs or pork ribs). Bully sticks do a decent job as well.


----------



## liss77

Kaila said:


> No! Don't buy EVO or any Natura product (Innova, Karma, etc.)! The company that sold it (Natura) was bought by Procter & Gamble, a company notorious for cruel acts of animal testing. Also, they can legally keep the bags the same for a time even if they change the formula, so you may not know what's actually in the food you're buying.
> 
> It used to be a great brand--I used to buy it myself for my dogs. But it's not a brand that I trust anymore. P&G also manufactures Iams dog food, if that clarifies anything.


Thanks Kaila - I had forgotten about that until I went searching for a new food myself this week, I did note it in a post I made earlier in this thread today as did Kat I believe. At the moment I am trying Earthborn Holistic - Primitive Natural (Grain Free) on the advice of a well versed assistant at a local pet shop until I can find a reliable supplier of Dr B's BARF patties. 

It's soooo frustrating that you find something good, only to have it ripped out from under you by a corporate buyout!

On the treats front - I buy the puppers some freeze dried lamb shanks & lamb & pork chips that are actually available at a variety shop we have here called "The Reject Shop". They are very cheap & only one ingredient, no additives. Can't remember the brand but I am pretty sure they are Aussie made & owned so may not be available in other countries. They go absolutely nuts for them & they are not too smelly & don't make a mess. But really we don't use treats vey often at all.


----------



## Eddie

So I just got back from the store and so far so good! I got her bully sticks (regular, not odor free) and she loves it, these treats Grizzly Salmon NuTreats Dog Treat which she loves, Orijen 6 fish food, and a tooth brush and toothpaste. Tonight will be her first time trying the Orijen and I am SO excited. I feel like I have righted a major wrong, I just hope what we have been feeding her hasn't damaged her. Also, I ordered a thundershirt, ceramic bowls, a new flea brush since we are no longer going to be using any topical poisons for fleas just the interceptor every 45 days, and a puppia dog harness for her from amazon! All in pink for the princess as well. Thank you all so much again and please let me know what you think of about all of this major lifestyle change.









Here she is spooning with her baby Teddy who she needs to fall asleep... really, she licks him until she falls asleep and has since she got him when she was almost 1. If she doesn't have him she goes nuts trying to find him. Right now though shes by my feet going crazy on her first bully stick! My heart is over flowing with love and appreciation.


----------



## Brodysmom

I just have one thing to say .....

Eddie - YOU ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## Eddie

If that is the case it is due to you, Chica, and all of the other wonderful people on this site. Thank you for changing the way I will look at my baby (and hopefully other baby in the next 6 months) forever!


----------



## LostLakeLua

Eddie; I genuinely wish all pet owners were more like you!!! There would be sooo many more healthy happy doggies in the world, lol! It's so refreshing to meet (okay, well not MEET, but you know what I mean lol) someone who is doing so much to ensure they're doing what is best for their pets.

For treats, I can't remember if I suggested this earlier; but we use small ice cube trays and freeze canned pumpkin. Canned pumpkin is great not just as a treat but to help aid in stomach issues (also it won't irritate sensitive tummies). It's weird that it works both ways; but if a dog is constipated the water content will help soften stools; whereas if a dog has diarrhea, the fiber in it will help firm them up. Plus our dogs love the taste.

Also, as Tracy said raw bones make excellent treats; AND will help keep teeth beautiful to avoid needing a dental some time in the future. Many small dogs have tooth problems; but even those who don't feed a raw diet will often pass out a raw bone twice a week just for the benefits it does for oral care. We use chicken necks here; usually very cheap if you can find a store that sells them. But wings or drumsticks can be used too. Can even take the meat off for yourself if you want. lol; just be sure to do that before you prepare it, as cooked bones should never be given to a dog. Since the bone content is what helps keep stools firm in raw diet; they also will be easy on her tummy and you shouldn't have any issues with it giving her the runs as treats sometimes can.
Good luck; Chica is one lucky dog!


----------



## ~LS~

I feed raw and home cooked for both the Basenjis and the Chi. But out of kibble I trust Fromm Surf & Turf and Acana Pacifica. Both are relatively high in protein so feed less. I use both these brands with my rescues, they all do wonderful on them. Especially Acana Pacifica gives super soft, silky fur, small poops, energy, clean teeth and all around good mood. It's pricey, but since the protein is high you don't need to give much of it. Oh and from personal experience I find Acana Pacifica is awesome for dogs with sensitivities or allergies. One of many examples is a few months ago hubby and I took care of a Pitt who lost most of his fur due to stress and bad nutrition, within two weeks his fur started growing back, it was incredible to see the transformation. In my opinion you have to not just look at the label and all the fuss behind it, but also at how your pooch does on it. How are his poops, appetite, coat, breath, etc. Some dogs will thrive on Origen, others can't handle the protein amount. You know your dog best, take into consideration activity level, allergies, etc. Best of luck in your choice!


----------



## vicsta55

Personally Eddie I use Blue Buffalo grain free small bites forr small breeds adult, its supurb. Please give it a trrrry. My pup is on blu buffalo puppy forrmula. They both have shiny oats and energy. Your Chica is pretty!


----------



## Eddie

Thank you all so much for the kind words and suggestions. Chica is like 2 days in on the Orijen 6 fish and I am still mixing it in with her old food (natural balance lamb & rice small breed) and lately she has some serious stinky gas! I am hoping its just her body transitioning and it's a good thing but we'll see. Also, she loves her bully sticks and it's taking longer to chew than expected. Only thing I'm waiting for is her new things from amazon (like that thundercoat I'm excited to see if it works) and for her to be 100% on the new food!


----------



## ~LS~

Gas and stinky stool is popular with most dogs I tried Orijen 6 fish on. If it continues and you decide to try something new, give Acana Pacifica a try, VERY similar food, but seems to be much better digested, has a bit less protein. Orijen is great for working breeds imo, or any high energy dog really. But if your girl is more low key all that protein is not necessary I think. As I said earlier every pooch is different. We have a famous 16 year old poodle at the dog park, ate Iams all of his life and is still healthy minus a little hearing loss. Yet I lost a Pug to Iams, during their recall here in Canada long long time ago(when I had no idea how horrible Iams is). Once again, best of luck! It's nice to see a caring dog owner wanting nothing but the best for his furbaby...refreshing really for where I come from. In Quebec Canada dogs are treated like furniture, it's disgusting...ok getting off track, so sorry! Talk soon!


----------



## Blue Chi

Eddie said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and suggestions. Chica is like 2 days in on the Orijen 6 fish and I am still mixing it in with her old food (natural balance lamb & rice small breed) and lately she has some serious stinky gas! I am hoping its just her body transitioning and it's a good thing but we'll see. Also, she loves her bully sticks and it's taking longer to chew than expected. Only thing I'm waiting for is her new things from amazon (like that thundercoat I'm excited to see if it works) and for her to be 100% on the new food!


You keep mentioning a Thundercoat. What the heck is that? Am I missing out on something great here?!?!? LOL


----------



## Brodysmom

A thundershirt is a tight wrap that helps to calm down dogs that are anxious.

Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment


----------



## Eddie

I am sorry for the confusion! Brodysmom saved the day again! I meant a thundershirt and I am totally geeked to see if it's going to work. 


Oh and if the gas keeps up I will switch but do you think it will be safe to finish out the bag? She doesn't seem to be bothered otherwise but it may be too soon to tell as I am still mixing with the old food.


----------



## Blue Chi

Oh OK! I thought it was a raincoat for dogs.


----------



## Eddie

Still nothing from Amazon but so far so good with the food, beside the gas that is lol. Today was her last day of mixing so I hope maybe it will calm down a bit. I probably could deal with it if I knew it wasn't bothering her. 


Also, check out this video I just saw. There's no Chi's in it but it's very good.


----------



## Eddie

Well, here's an update: everything seems fine BUT Chica is STILL having bad gas, although not as much and has had very loose poop. IDK what to do about all of it. I read that it could take a bit to adjust and also that I may want to give her a little less. I have been giving her almost 1/3 a cup in the morning and 1/3 a cup in the evening just like the bag says... what do you guys think? Should I return the food and try Acana or wait it out?


----------



## 20887

Eddie said:


> Well, here's an update: everything seems fine BUT Chica is STILL having bad gas, although not as much and has had very loose poop. IDK what to do about all of it. I read that it could take a bit to adjust and also that I may want to give her a little less. I have been giving her almost 1/3 a cup in the morning and 1/3 a cup in the evening just like the bag says... what do you guys think? Should I return the food and try Acana or wait it out?


Maybe try feeding her less? The guidelines on the bag are usually on the high side. Too much food can cause loose stools. Maybe you could switch to Acana after you are done with this bag of food.


----------



## Kaila

Eddie said:


> Well, here's an update: everything seems fine BUT Chica is STILL having bad gas, although not as much and has had very loose poop. IDK what to do about all of it. I read that it could take a bit to adjust and also that I may want to give her a little less. I have been giving her almost 1/3 a cup in the morning and 1/3 a cup in the evening just like the bag says... what do you guys think? Should I return the food and try Acana or wait it out?


It's really hard for me to remember what 1/3 of a cup of kibble looks like since I free-feed kibble..  So I'm no use there. But I've always thought it better to feed according to your dog's body style and not the recommendations on the bag. Don't worry about how much you're feeding her as long as she doesn't seem underweight and she's not asking you for more food.

As far as the gas, does she eat very quickly? This could contribute to gas if she's gulping air quickly while eating. You can also try some plain, fat-free, no-sugar-added yogurt on the side. A small spoonful a day on a paper plate is fine. Make sure it says it has live probiotic cultures in it since that's the stuff that will help her gut normalize.

I think these things just take time and some dogs adjust faster than others. Does she seem to be bloated or in distress, or does the gas just bother _you_? If not, maybe give it another few days and see. Orijen has a LOT of crude protein in it and her body is probably unsure how to digest it all at once if she's not used to it. She might be in the process of developing more of an enzyme needed for this kind of work.


----------



## Eddie

I appreciate the feedback. I am cutting back a bit on the food and I will try for a bit but I definitely can't do the whole bag. She is pooping like 3-4 times a day compared to 2 and is having a hard time holding it. The gas has toned down a bit but I notice her paws are being chewed a bit more and kinda pinkish. Ahhhhh I hope cutting it down works out but I am really thinking that by the end of the week I may try some Acana.


----------



## 20887

Eddie said:


> I appreciate the feedback. I am cutting back a bit on the food and I will try for a bit but I definitely can't do the whole bag. She is pooping like 3-4 times a day compared to 2 and is having a hard time holding it. The gas has toned down a bit but I notice her paws are being chewed a bit more and kinda pinkish. Ahhhhh I hope cutting it down works out but I am really thinking that by the end of the week I may try some Acana.


Yeah, it sounds like her body isn't agreeing with the food. I would definitely try Acana though! If she is pooping 3-4 times per day she is probably eating too much.


----------



## Kaila

Not only would I switch to Acana (lower protein will be easier on her body) but change proteon sources as well. If you fed her fish, try beef or turkey instead. Was this the first time she's eaten fish? Some dogs just come with allergies. If she's chewing her paws, then it could be that she has a sensitivity to that meat. If switching meat sources cures the problem, you'll know for sure.


----------



## Eddie

Okay I am back! Sorry it took so long but I had a little scare there. A day before I was going to go to the store to return the food and treats Chica's diarrhea got so bad she couldn't hold it and went in the house a few times and I guess her butt was sore because she even had some bright red blood coming out. Immediately I called the vet and they said what I suspected it was, which was probably irritation and to stop her food and boil her some boneless/skinless chicken and white rice. I gave her some of that and her stomach calmed down. After that, I went to the store and exchanged the food and treats for Acana Grasslands (Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed) and Natural Balance Brown Rice & Lamb Meal Formula Treats (**** Van Patten's Natural Balance® L.I.T. Limited Ingredient Treats™ Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Treats). After a day and a half of the chicken and rice she finally went and all was well (solid and odorless - yum lol)! I have since fed her a few times and she has been fine, no gas either but she has still been getting at her paws a bit still and I am a bit worried because the food does have some fish in it. In retrospect maybe I should of gotten the Acana Ranchlands (Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed) instead. 


Also, I bought her some more bully sticks and an elk antler. She won't do more than give the antler a couple licks and turn away. Any idea on how to get her to give it some time? I'd hate to see the $15 go to waste! I think I read once about boiling it? I'm not sure. Anyway, that's the update and once we are all squared away I'm hoping to branch out more on the site and in life so I can help others out the way you have all helped me.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Good to hear the Acana is doing well with her... but sorry to hear about the apparent fish allergy! Was there fish in the TOTW you bought also?? I always forget they have the wetlands formula. The one we tend to use is called High Prairie; but Acana is excellent food also. I'd say once you find a formula she does good with you'll be good to go!

As far as treats' I don't know HOW many times I spent a fortune on bones or treats that my babies never looked twice at... haha. My saving grace; PEANUT BUTTER! My doggies LOVE peanut butter. So I wipe a very very thin layer on the treat (usually, huge bones that have already been stripped clean of all the "yummies") and pop them in the freezer for an hour. I would think that'd work great with the antlers too.
You could also use something like gravy; but in that case you'll want to make sure you keep it refrigerated when not being used since if the surface is too porous; you don't want any leftover gravy getting bacteria or something. With peanut butter it's not so much a problem since it's so thick it doesn't really "soak" into anything.
Good luck!! =D


----------



## Eddie

Hey thanks for the good ideas. So far so (pretty) good on the Acana... I am really starting to wish I went with the one with NO fish because she has been having off and on kinda loose (nothing like before) poop and gas. Sigh. I will keep her on it as long as it doesn't get any worse, if it does I will try Acana Ranchlands and then IDK what I'm gonna do if it persists. Blah. I just want the best for her and I try to make it that and I am faced with this stuff. I'm frustrated.


----------



## woodard2009

Give it some time. Changing to new foods could cause gas and irritated stomaches sometimes. I'd give her a couple weeks to see if there's improvement.


----------



## Angel1210

Will the store you bought the food at take it back and let you buy something else?
The store I buy my food at says they will exchange it if for some reason I am not happy with it! It just so happens that I will be trying that out this weekend! I bought a large bag of Orijen, fish, poultry and egg. They both have a lot of gas, and very large stools!! I am going to take it back to the store and stay with Wellness Core original!

I hope she does better witht he Acana.


----------



## Eddie

woodard, yeah I understand that but the Orijen was just too bad to ignore. Angel, yeah the store is very good and has no problem with returns/exchanges. So far it's pretty much the same with the Acana, she has some gas and between pretty firm and pretty soft poop but none of which is even half of what the Orijen was causing. 

I am going to the vet this week because she needs a mani/pedi (lol), some interceptor, and because she has developed some kind of like black looking stuff under her armpits. I am reading all kind of things and I am pretty worried. Sigh. I am determined to give her the life she deserves but stuff keeps coming up!


----------



## woodard2009

Eddie said:


> Okay, well before I tell you why let me introduce myself. My name is Eddie and I am the proud daddy of a 7 year old short haired princess named Chica Morena aka Chica The Moose aka Chica Montwa aka Butt aka Butter aka Big Booty Judy aka Chi Moose aka etc etc etc lol...
> 
> 
> Moving on, I have been having a hard time finding the right food for Chica as of lately and luckily I think I have come to the right spot for help. Allow me to explain. Chica was raised on Science Diet small bites for puppies, and then just regular small bites. As she got a bit older she got kinda fat (she is a huge pig and acts like she doesn't get fed!) so I switched her to the light. For a few years that was great but she started to have some allergy issues and just didn't seem too interested in the food anymore. Since then we tried the Science Diet lamb and rice and some other things but I really want to get a food that has a great reputation with no recalls, small bites, maybe a lighter food, and that is grain free!
> 
> 
> I am looking through your forums and I have read a lot of good and bad things about a lot of food and I am certainly going crazy. Can any of you point me in the right direction on a good dry food for my baby? She really deserves the best and I just can't seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


One of the reasons dogs gobble the science diet and low-quality foods up is there is so many fillers in them that the dogs don't get satisfied. You will notice a big difference when you put them on a good-quality food with real meat in it like ZP, THK or give them raw. I used to feed Science diet too when I didn't know any better and I see a remarkable difference now on the better food. These low-quality foods have done a lot of damage to my chi and I don't know if I can ever make it right, but I keep trying.


----------



## Eddie

Well, I just had to check in with everyone since it has been awhile. I just wanted to say we are almost done her first full bag of Acana food and so far so good. No more gas or diarrhea- but I have noticed her poop is less in quantity although the same amount of times per day, and stinkier it seems! Other than that I just keep pushing all the things I mentioned in this thread like bullysticks and only filtered water, stainless steel bowls, healthy treats, no more front line, just the interceptor 2-10 pounds every 45 days, etc. Things seem pretty good and there hasn't been any paw chewing either! Anyway, now that we are kinda comfy I really can say again thank you to all of you and I hope to help out here when I can. I will also post if/when things change as I think I may try a different kinda of Acana, IDK. 


HAPPY HOLIDAYS! Eddie & Chica!


----------

